# The beasts



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just thought I would post up my latest little combo, behold the beasts!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

quickmill's defiantly a pretty little thing,...well at least it looks little next to that thing


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Quickmill has been dwarfed!...QM looks great with the Nino


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Never thought I'd see an LI look dwarfed


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Exterminate! Exterminate! Oh bugger! There's a staircase!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Never thought I'd see an LI look dwarfed


Is it an L1?.............


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Is it an L1?.............


How could it be an L1? It's got a cup holder! Could it be a Veloce?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ten out of ten!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I see the bag shaker has gone off the r120 , is this a little Titan grinder shoot out or are you expecting a lot of guests?

as I know how big the compak is, I am suprised at how big the niño is on the bench .


----------

